# Awfully Quiet



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

No word and almost no activity since EP1W was released? There was many developers who had there hands on this a month prior to release in TBH. I liked the performance of 2.3 with Q but W is more stable and better on the battery. I am unsure about the radio still having pretty much the same issues with 4G


----------



## wwalding (Sep 5, 2011)

"jarnoldsr said:


> No word and almost no activity since EP1W was released? There was many developers who had there hands on this a month prior to release in TBH. I liked the performance of 2.3 with Q but W is more stable and better on the battery. I am unsure about the radio still having pretty much the same issues with 4G


Still going in and out?


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

EP1W 4g modem is the same as EP1Q, only the standard modem was updated. Also, imo has made leaps on the EP1W kernel (ext4 auto conversion!)


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Going in and means loosing 4g connection and going to 3g when the signal for 4g is plenty strong same issue that has been,going on from the begining with the exception its not going to 1x or dropping calls like it did wjen it was new. These are issues that have occured since the begining and has not really improved


----------



## ellisz (Sep 8, 2011)

So are most just adding the the EP1W modem and the modified kernel to Gummy GBE at this point? I odin'd the modem but still got some static feed back today.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Quiet? Imoseyon has made leaps and bounds with his Kernel, and is updating it pretty much nightly (check his GB Kernel thread). They had alot of issues with getting EP1W to deodex and / or unpack. I'm sure they have been worked through and Gummy GBE 2.0 will be out soon. I can imagine the daily updates of Imoseyon's kernel is one sign of that. He's doing everything he can to make the kernel for it perfect. You're not going to see much as far as development otherwise until 2.0 is out. Don't rush perfection.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Im def drooling over gbe 2.0... 1.9.1rc2.3 was a lil unstable, granted it was an early release. when 2.0 comes out ill be flashing the ep1w modem as well. People need to rember there might be issues using a gbe moden in a froyo build/ kernel.


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes q was unstable or still is lol.. But was quick and i am looking forward to gbe 2.0 w is a stable rom and the kernel work that's being done is outstanding. I am currently running debated w with imo's latest kernel with ext 4, and am extremely happy


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Im def drooling over gbe 2.0... 1.9.1rc2.3 was a lil unstable, granted it was an early release. when 2.0 comes out ill be flashing the ep1w modem as well. People need to rember there might be issues using a gbe moden in a froyo build/ kernel.


There really shouldn't be any issues using a GB modem with a froyo build. I have been using the EP1Q and now EP1W modems with GCFE 2.0 with no problems whatsoever. Modems/radios are usable across different OS platforms. I remember on the Fascinate people were still using the DJ05 and DL09 eclair modems with the Froyo builds.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Quiet? Imoseyon has made leaps and bounds with his Kernel, and is updating it pretty much nightly (check his GB Kernel thread). They had alot of issues with getting EP1W to deodex and / or unpack. I'm sure they have been worked through and Gummy GBE 2.0 will be out soon. I can imagine the daily updates of Imoseyon's kernel is one sign of that. He's doing everything he can to make the kernel for it perfect. You're not going to see much as far as development otherwise until 2.0 is out. Don't rush perfection.


I had no issues unpacking or deodexing it. I did have some problems trying to clean things up though as a couple new apk's showed up that weren't in prior releases. There was also a busybox problem in /system/bin/, which was a little harder to figure out. Otherwise, I'm guessing that there hasn't been anything because no one wants to release a half finished ROM, so people are taking time to make one release rather than 10 releases, having relatively small updates every day.


----------

